# camping with kids, first time, advice please



## gastrohman (Feb 8, 2010)

What's the best way to starting camping with your kids?

I have two boys -- one five and one 2.5 years old.  Grandma and Grandpa got the five year old a tent for xmas and we have done quite a bit of living room camping as of late.  He slept in his little sleeping bag in his tent in his room for 2 weeks straight!

I'd love to take him camping somewhere this spring, summer or fall but need a little advice from those with kids that have gone down this road before.

1.  Is 5 years old too young?
2.  Best time of year to go?
3.  Where is a good campground for kids?  Any suggestions?  He likes to fish and hike.
4.  Am thinking someplace an hour or two max from home would be a good idea.

We'll definitely to a few trial runs in the backyard first before we get over ambitious and conquer Everest.  

Thanks for any advice you can share!


----------



## Oldstick (Feb 8, 2010)

Perfect ages.  The sooner the better, because they might not want to be seen hanging aroung Mom/Dad in about 10 years.  

Mild spring weather is great to start with if they are very young.  Less worry with insect bites during the day or with very cold nights.


----------



## breampole (Feb 8, 2010)

*camping*

Unicoi state park is a great park.   Not sure what the level of the equipment is.  As you know kids can sleep on anything as long as they are warm.  If what your boy has is basically a sleep-over type bag, I'd take some cover to put over him.  A good airmattress keeps them warm too 'cause they are off the cold ground--a tent floor may keep you dry but its not warm.   I'd be concerned also with my own comfort.  Can get some good blow up coleman air mattresses at Walmart and a battery operated blower pretty cheap.  (You can use cookware and utensils from home. )  Can also get a beginner family tent at walmart and some accessories like a coleman stove and butane lantern.  Be sure and look at tent measurements and not at the number of people they say on the box it will sleep and consider what you need as room for stuff that needs to go in the tent and for your size and the size of the children.  You usually can subtract one from whatever number the tent says it will sleep unless you like being so close you can't roll over and also they are not considering width of sleeping pads or air mattresses.   I'd go with the coleman accessories they may be a little more but they have been at it a long time and their stuff usually works. My two grandsons and my boys and I go at least once a year.  We usually go in winter, but then I have spent some money on 20 degree northface bags for the boys and big agness for my sons and good tents for them etc.   One thing about going cheap at first is you soon want better stuff.  I use for myself a two man Northface backpacking tent.  Bought a coleman family tent with a screen room for the son who has the two boys.  It seems to be a good tent.  They also use the coleman blow up air mattresses I mentioned you can get at walmart.  I use a self inflating thermarest myself.  I know they make heaters supposedly safe for a tent, but I never try to heat a tent.  Not so much afraid of fire as loss of oxygen.  Had a man and his grandchildren die on the river here because he put a coleman lantern in the tent for warmth and it burned up the oxygen and they died from carbon d. poisoning.  For finer stuff might try REI in Atlanta.  The kids love a fire and roasting marshmellows and weiners.  That usually needs a lot of supervision at your children's ages.  Vogel is another good park.  You won't regret getting into camping with them and they will never forget the trips.  My sons who are 33 and 39 still love it an the 7 and 9 year old grandsons are talking up our trip to be the last weekend of this month.  I'm praying it doesn't rain us out.   If you go to the Ga St. Parks internet site you can look at photo's of the park.  Amicolola is another good park, but their campsites do not give you that out in the woods effect.  Didn't mean to ramble, hope some of this helps.


----------



## KDarsey (Feb 9, 2010)

Try Trackrock Campground over in Blairsville. They (used to anyway) have a lot for kids to do plus a nightly hayride that was always lots of fun.


----------



## gastrohman (Feb 9, 2010)

Great feedback, guys, thanks!  

Anyone else out there with some advice?


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 9, 2010)

take along a supply of glow sticks !!! the kids love them and it makes them very visible .  whenever we needed to find ethan we just looked for the glow !!!!  camp games like  ladder toss or washers are great and we have a light up frisbee that is a blast !


----------



## gastrohman (Feb 9, 2010)

breampole said:


> Amicolola is another good park, but their campsites do not give you that out in the woods effect.



Funny you mention that.  We took both boys up to Amicolola a few weeks back to hike up to the falls, around and down through the woods.  They loved it.  The 5 year old has already suggested "Hey, Dad, maybe we could go camping at Amicolola."  I've been there several times over the years but have never really noticed any campgrounds.  Are they on the main drag in, or is there another entrance?


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 9, 2010)

it is on top of the hill just before the amicalola lodge .

FDR is good for trails and a place to fish and callaway is close by for bike riding. we really enjoy that !


----------



## gastrohman (Feb 9, 2010)

FERAL ONE said:


> take along a supply of glow sticks !!! the kids love them and it makes them very visible .  whenever we needed to find ethan we just looked for the glow !!!!  camp games like  ladder toss or washers are great and we have a light up frisbee that is a blast !



Glow sticks -- great idea!  I wouldn't have thought of that.  Heck, can't keep enough AA batteries in the house -- they leave their flashlights on all the time.


----------



## gastrohman (Feb 9, 2010)

FERAL ONE said:


> it is on top of the hill just before the amicalola lodge .
> 
> FDR is good for trails and a place to fish and callaway is close by for bike riding. we really enjoy that !



Ah, ok, thanks.   Must be a fun drive down that hill with a big old travel trailer!  Yea, definitely doesn't give you that "out in the woods" feel.


----------



## DukeBoy30 (Feb 11, 2010)

Just make sure you go somewhere with restrooms. Makes the wife alot happer


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hmmmmmmm.......
Well you also need to plan out all of your meals. I mean every one of them. Kids are always hungry so snacks are a big one. Most sites will not allow you to gather wood or have been picked clean by other campers. It is just easier to bring in your own wood for a fire. Charcoal is also a good thing to have, esp around meal times. Keeping them occupied is a big one. Fish aren't biting and you are trying to get diner going etc etc. A portable DVD player with some of their favorite movies is a good thing to have. Plus it'll give you a few moments to catch your breath! Someone already mentioned games and lite sticks and a bathroom close by. A lot of the state parks also have playgrounds and such, just dont forget the marshmellows!!!! Have fun and remember to take a lot of picts!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Feb 12, 2010)

Red Top Mtn is close to you and has good hiking trails and you
can fish right from camp...
Might even get to feed some deer....


----------



## gastrohman (Feb 12, 2010)

flyfisher76544 said:


> Hmmmmmmm.......
> Well you also need to plan out all of your meals. I mean every one of them. Kids are always hungry so snacks are a big one. Most sites will not allow you to gather wood or have been picked clean by other campers. It is just easier to bring in your own wood for a fire. Charcoal is also a good thing to have, esp around meal times. Keeping them occupied is a big one. Fish aren't biting and you are trying to get diner going etc etc. A portable DVD player with some of their favorite movies is a good thing to have. Plus it'll give you a few moments to catch your breath! Someone already mentioned games and lite sticks and a bathroom close by. A lot of the state parks also have playgrounds and such, just dont forget the marshmellows!!!! Have fun and remember to take a lot of picts!



Good suggestions!  Yea, Dad isn't always the best at planning out meals.  It's been a looooong time since I've been camping but having to bring you own wood to the great outdoors?  Man, that just sounds weird!  What is this country coming to?!


----------



## swampbogger (Feb 13, 2010)

Be carefull of the firewood issue.Your not suppose to bring your own! They worry about introducing insect and fungus from other areas that could be detrimental to their area. You can pick up (if you can find) local wood but we wound up buying it at ranger station on park. The biggest thing with taking kids camping is just like fishing or hunting..... make sure they have a good time.If they do  you will as well. Let them be kids in the woods.


----------



## Misfire270 (Feb 13, 2010)

my boy has been hunting and camping with me since he could walk and climb a ladder on a box stand we would bring a sleeping bag up in box stand and he loves it still at 16 and remembers all the times we saw and shot deer dont miss out on great times


----------



## jola (Mar 3, 2010)

Your first trip needs to be either very close to home, or at least close to a grocery store or Walmart.  On our first tent camping trip with 2 young children, we ended up "running home" for a few more blankets, jackets, and another pan to cook something in.  I agree... the earlier you start, the better.  My parents bought a very small camper when I was just a few months old.  And now 40+ years later, I still love it.

Make a list of all of your food, then figure out what you will need to cook it.  You can even google "camping lists" to get some good ideas for things you might want to pack.  Kids don't care if you have PBJ sam'iches for every meal, as long as you have enough food and snacks for them.  Remember they will be very active, so he may eat a little more, and will definitely sleep like a rock.  

I discovered that my comfort level for sleeping in a tent was no less than 50 degrees at night.  I would recommend getting 2 sleeping bags, the same size and style, that can be zipped together, and an air mattress.  You can always throw in a couple of extra blankets or old comforters from home for additional warmth.

Start with a Ga state park because they make everything easy.  Online info and reservations are easy.  Most have nice clean bathrooms, playgrounds, hiking trails with a map, campground hosts, and park rangers.

And don't forget that campers have a culture all our own.  Don't hesitate to talk to the camp host and other campers to get better ideas, and if you need anything they will be more than happy to lend a hand.


----------



## strange diver (Apr 1, 2010)

Start in the backyard, any problems can be taken care of easily and quickly.  My kids have camped alot and we still enjoy the backyard camp out.


----------



## VF201JC (Apr 18, 2010)

Second the glow sticks...get a couple so you can tie one on to the kids.  Also I was a big fan of old carpet scraps, so you have something to stand on OUTSIDE the tent when taking off your muddy shoes and outerware.  You want the kids to have fun, and that means getting dirty!  I'm a big fan of the coleman air mattress.  Gets you off the cold ground and really comfy.  Best sleeping in the world is on an air mattress, rolled up in a warm sleeping bag, in your tent with a little patter of rain on your tent that you sealed with seam sealer and isn't leaking!


----------



## bbettis (Apr 23, 2010)

The kids are never too young to start camping. I grew up camping in the North Ga. Mountains at a place called Lake Rabun. I loved it! Now I have been taking my kids camping there and other places all there lives. I have six children in all. All different ages. I would start one weekened by pithcing the tent in the back yard. They could get a good feel for it and also not be in a different place to begin with. Plus you would be close to the bathrooms if needed. Of course our boys would just find the nearest tree!!!! Give them each a flashlight. You would be amazed at the amount of fun you can have with a cheap light!!! Also go exploring around the edge of the yard and let them discover the bugs and all those creatures that we normally dont take the time to look at! Of course settle in the tent for some good campground stories. Mine always love for me to make up stories. It is just a all around good way to spend time with your kids without all the normal distractions! We love a campground thats probably pretty close to you called Shady Grove Campgrounds on Lake Lanier on the 400 side. Look it up on the web. Great shady camp and has plenty of sites on the water if you so choose. There are a ton of good places and the state parks are some of the best. Good Luck and Good Camping!!!!!!!


----------



## carver (Apr 23, 2010)

deep hole off hwy.60,camping,fishing,the AT is very close,swinging bridge.Take lots of pics. the kids will want to remember this over and over.


----------



## carver (Apr 23, 2010)

p.s. you can get the glow sticks at the dollar store, I use them to mark a down deer at dark so I can go back and find them with the atv


----------



## Bill Mc (Apr 27, 2010)

smoke killer said:


> Start in the backyard, any problems can be taken care of easily and quickly.  My kids have camped alot and we still enjoy the backyard camp out.



X2. that way, you will know what you forgot and be able to go in the house and get it.


----------



## plottman25 (Apr 27, 2010)

Salacoa Creek Park in Calhoun isthe best place to go with kids.  They have a beach, playgrounds and plenty of good fishing.  Also has a full power hookups for those not so outdoorsy types lol and showers. Located off of take 411 to redbud road and look for the signs


----------



## cheeber (May 3, 2010)

It doesn't quite qualify as camping, but if you are just looking to spend sometime in the woods, I would highly recommend the Len Foote Inn.  The trail starts at Amicalola Falls and it is a basic hike in lodge.  I took my daughter there last fall (16 months at the time) and it worked out great.  If interested an internet search will reveal a good deal of info or PM me.  The post below provides some pics and additional info http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=430108.  Get your reservations early, it fills up quick.

Good luck, I'm contemplating the same, but going to start with the back yard tree house first.


----------



## Gillguy (May 6, 2010)

Any of the State Parks up around there are nice.
You could also check out Enota Mountain Retreat, it's not to far from Brasstown Bald, Helen and other places, or you could just stay there at Enota. Plenty of stuff to do without leaving. And the trout are good


----------



## specialk (May 7, 2010)

stone mountain...much fun for a kid.....i took my son there a few times every year camping when he was growing up....


----------



## nikki boyd (May 8, 2010)

*Camping with the kids*

Check into Enota Campground in Hiawassee. www. enota.com. Very fun for kids and adults.


----------



## Fish_Tales2 (May 14, 2010)

The back yard is a great idea. With kids the first time and if you yourself are not a advid camper close to home is a great idea for the first few times so you can learn what your family need when you do venture out. Then move on to near by state parks and then to more primative camping. Have been camping for years and have 5 kids the newest ( 5 months old ) has already been camping at Wildcat Creek. Good luck and hopefull it will turn into a great family time.


----------



## VolFan1nGA (May 25, 2010)

I broke my wife and stepson into tent camping at Stone Mountain park. Good facilities (shower and bathrooms), pool for the kids, stuff to do (laser show, etc). We did a one night trip, then a 2-nighter. Now they are ready for more. Now they see that camping is a great escape and they don't need that "attractions". Facilities are still a must though for the wife.


----------



## sharon (May 31, 2010)

We raised our 5 in Cades Cove (Townsend, TN).  Started when the oldest was about 4, but much younger with the others (6-8 months).  It was the easiest, cheapest vacation time spent and THE most memorable times!  Everyone has their favorite campground, so find one that you like...when you do, you usually stick with it...we've been going to the Cove for 26 years!!!  
First thing you need to do is start a list, since you're just in the planning stages, you'll have time for this!  I would categorize mine in groups...EX: tent, cooking, fun, groceries...then I would sub-categorize - everything that's pertaining to the tent set-up and so on.  It's soooo much easier to add to the list, than to forget several things.  My list had been perfected (after about 3 trips) to the point of me having it laminated for future use (have had the same list now for about 15 years)!!  As for the enjoyment of the kids, you need to remember toys from home...a riding toy is perfect for the days that you might not be hiking, fishing, etc.  Bicycles are wonderful for everyone...don't forget the helments!!  Puzzle and coloring books come in handy for little ones!  Alot of the state and national parks have free books for the kids, with questions and games about wildlife and plants.  Things easy to pack...bubbles, small cars/trucks...are always fun for them!  
One VERY IMPORTANT thing to remember, we didn't ever think about it and almost suffered a tragedy...your little one can wake up in the night disoriented about where he/she is.  Have a way of knowing if they try and leave the tent.  Our youngest son, now 24, but then at the age of 5, had gotten up needing to go to the restroom.  Half asleep, he managed to open the tent and go outside.  At 2:30AM, we were wakened by a couple that had found him IN THE WOODS, across the campground, about 100 yds from our site.  He was barefooted, crying, dirty and STILL half asleep!  The couple had been in Pigeon Forge at a rodeo and had come in late, but was headed to the bathroom before turning in.  They heard him crying and went to see what was going on.  Thank God they were good people AND thank God they found him.  He may have never been found if he'd ventured further into the mountains.  After that, for a couple of years, we used little luggage locks on the our tent zippers...only folks we know that LOCKED our tent!!!   It made for better rest for us knowing all was secure!!  Camping is THE MOST relaxing, entertaining, educational, fun, memorable times that we spent with our kids.  Nothing like it...never will be!  All 5 still camp and we now have grandbabies that we can't wait to take for the cycle to continue!  Have fun, make memories, pass them on!!


----------



## Prorain (May 31, 2010)

Get all the hints you can take but it will be just hints till you are able to threw it with your kids for me it's like being 7 y/o again.Just wing it  with a little directional planning.My kids may come home and I'll be packing up just decided to go to the woods "wanna go"?


----------



## danmc (Jul 2, 2010)

gastrohman said:


> What's the best way to starting camping with your kids?
> 
> I have two boys -- one five and one 2.5 years old.  Grandma and Grandpa got the five year old a tent for xmas and we have done quite a bit of living room camping as of late.  He slept in his little sleeping bag in his tent in his room for 2 weeks straight!
> 
> ...



From where you are, Vogel state park is fairly close.  I've taken my kids there several times.

For when to start, it is easier if they are out of diapers but I didn't wait for that with my kids.  I started taking my older kid at 2 1/2 and my younger one at not quite 1 1/2.  The biggest trick I found is bring a bottle with a good screw on lid for night time in case nature calls (I mean for you, not the kids, they can probably hold it longer...).  That goes double if you have two young kids and you're in a state park camp ground where picking a tree 10 feet from the tent may not be appropriate.

Aside from that, I didn't cut corners with the sleeping bags.  The North Face Tigger is an excellent 20 deg. youth bag.  As far as I'm concerned, the extra cost over a walmart bag to give my kids a warm nights sleep was totally worth it.  REI also makes a nice youth bag.   

The great thing is you're getting them exposed to something they can enjoy for the rest of their lives.  I have great memories of a camping trip several years where our group included my son and my grandmother.


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 4, 2010)

VolFan1nGA said:


> I broke my wife and stepson into tent camping at Stone Mountain park. Good facilities (shower and bathrooms), pool for the kids, stuff to do (laser show, etc). We did a one night trip, then a 2-nighter. Now they are ready for more. Now they see that camping is a great escape and they don't need that "attractions". Facilities are still a must though for the wife.



Of all these good suggestions,this one's the best,in my opinion. Plenty for the kids to do - very important,unless your kids are like I was and can have fun just doing simple things like making a bow and arrow,fishin',hiking,and campfire-watchin'. Then you can camp _anywhere!_


----------



## Fish_Tales2 (Jul 6, 2010)

I guess my idea of camping is different i like the more primative spots and have the kids entertain themself the earlyer they learn that the easer it is on me. we go on day hikes and fishing while camping but as they get older (above 5) don't feel the need to hold there hand. Taking a warm shower can happen everyday but a cold bath in a creek it a treet.lol


----------

